# X server wont start, or starts(?),but does naught [updated].

## Chiitoo

 *Quote:*   

> Edit:
> 
> I see it was cut short.
> 
> I shall get only the needed parts up but right now, I don't have the time to do so.
> ...

 

--=+ Prelude +=--

First of all, I am sorry if the answer lies in one or more of the several similar threads but I've been going thru a LOT of them, tried a LOT of things and frankly, my head is not too pleased so I'm gonna take an advantage of this board as should be, I reckon. ^^

So, I'm a beginner Linux user, THE Noob Unlimited.

Only Linux previously used is Ubuntu and not much of that either so for example the shell is rather new to me though it does take me back to when I got my first PC with some M$D** diskettes hehe...

Somehow, I managed to get everything up and running, even a KDE desktop, on another computer! Most certainly all thanks to the great hand-book and the other guides so a big thank you for your efforts is in place for everyone who are putting their time into it all, for free even, as it speeds up the process of getting in to something a lot, for a beginner.

Really, thank you.

--=+ startx +=--

So yeah, my first try on another computer, a bit older one, went rather smooth except for the graphics card drivers which I could not get running. More specifically, the 173.14.25 (from nVidia), and 173.14.22 (from Portage), whereas the 96.43.16 version DOES work. Details about that problem can be found here, at the nVnews board, if anyone is interested enough to look into that as well. ^^;

So after that, I decided to try on my main computer as well and everything went pretty much the same way, except just faster. /grin

Until the point where I was installing, or trying to install, KDE-4.

Had a lot of problems with circular dependencies but managed to get it installed and so forth.

However, when I start X, the screen goes blank for a while, and then gives me the usual output you would get when it has nothing to run (I imagine).  After trying the driver package from nVidia and Portage separately several times, with Xorg -config and nVidia-config, not much seemed to change. I did notice that it was not able to find modules for the mouse and keyboard and realized I had forgotten to put the hal USE flag up. >.<

Either way, I got that sorted so now it really does seem like as if it starts but has nothing to do? No errors that I should be conserned of as far as I know, and KDE should be ready to be used.

I'm thinking I've missed something obvious or doing something obviously wrong I should know of by now but alas, I'm getting tired.

So I would really appreciate any pointers on what to try and so forth. ^^

Hmm, seems there is no option to attach files here, so I shall paste the nvidia-bug-report here, like it or not. D:

Could take it to "pastebin" I guess but well, here it is.

I did remove tons of resolution tests and such so it could be worse. ^^;

I can edit it later or something but for the time being, I'll stuff it here.

I hope that's OK.

Thank you in advance!

Kind Regards,

sh logspam.now

```

2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 7750 Dual-Core Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.13

installer version: 1.0.7

option status:

  license pre-accepted    : false

  update                  : false

  force update            : false

  expert                  : false

  uninstall               : false

  driver info             : false

  precompiled interfaces  : true

  no ncurses color        : false

  query latest version    : false

  OpenGL header files     : true

  no questions            : false

  silent                  : false

  no recursion            : false

  no backup               : false

  kernel module only      : false

  sanity                  : false

  add this kernel         : false

  no runlevel check       : false

  no network              : false

  no ABI note             : false

  no RPMs                 : false

  no kernel module        : false

  force SELinux           : default

  no X server check       : false

  no cc version check     : false

  force tls               : (not specified)

  force compat32 tls      : (not specified)

  X install prefix        : (not specified)

  X library install path  : (not specified)

  X module install path   : (not specified)

  OpenGL install prefix   : (not specified)

  OpenGL install libdir   : (not specified)

  compat32 install chroot : (not specified)

  compat32 install prefix : (not specified)

  compat32 install libdir : (not specified)

  utility install prefix  : (not specified)

  utility install libdir  : (not specified)

  doc install prefix      : (not specified)

  kernel name             : (not specified)

  kernel include path     : (not specified)

  kernel source path      : (not specified)

  kernel output path      : (not specified)

  kernel install path     : (not specified)

  proc mount point        : /proc

  ui                      : (not specified)

  tmpdir                  : /tmp

  ftp mirror              : ftp://download.nvidia.com

  RPM file list           : (not specified)

```

This part from the driver installation seems a bit funky. Hoe does this affect to things and is it essential to do what it tells me to do to fix it?

```

   test -e include/linux/autoconf.h -a -e include/config/auto.conf || (      \

      echo;                        \

      echo "  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";      \

      echo "         include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are mis

   sing.";   \

      echo "         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it

   .";   \

      echo;                        \

```

xorg.conf

```

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder58)  Wed Dec  9 16:34:26 PST 2009

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "X.org Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    ModulePath      "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   # Load "dri2"

    Load           "record"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "dbe"

   # Load "dri"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Monitor Vendor"

    ModelName      "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "G92 [GeForce 8800 GT]"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Card0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       1

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       4

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       8

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       15

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       16

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1680x1050"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Xorg.0.log with resolution etc. tests removed.

```

X.Org X Server 1.6.5

Release Date: 2009-10-11

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux Commodorel 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Sun Feb 28 00:04:26 EET 2010 x86_64

Build Date: 28 February 2010  05:38:50PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Feb 28 19:13:11 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

   

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Mouse0

(WW) Disabling Keyboard0

(II) Loader magic: 0xd20

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI: (0:0:1:3) 10de:0753:1019:2646 nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Co-Processor rev 162, Mem @ 0xf3f80000/524288

(--) PCI:*(0:2:0:0) 10de:0611:1682:2333 nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce 8800 GT] rev 162, Mem @ 0xfc000000/16777216, 0xc0000000/536870912, 0xfa000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000dc00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  190.53  Wed Dec  9 16:27:33 PST 2009

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

(II) UnloadModule: "dri"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

(II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  190.53  Wed Dec  9 15:39:50 PST 2009

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) NVIDIA X compatibility module for ABI 5.0 built from xorg-server-1.5.99.901

(II) X log verbosity: 6

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02@00:00:0

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) Feb 28 19:13:11 NVIDIA(0): Using HW cursor

(**) Feb 28 19:13:11 NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(==) Feb 28 19:13:11 NVIDIA(0): Video key set to default value of 0x101fe

(--) Feb 28 19:13:11 NVIDIA(0): Not mapping the primary surface by default.

(II) Feb 28 19:13:11 NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) Feb 28 19:13:11 NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(II) Feb 28 19:13:12 NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 8800 GT (G92) at PCI:2:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) Feb 28 19:13:12 NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes

(II) Feb 28 19:13:12 NVIDIA(0): GPU RAM Type: GDDR3

(--) Feb 28 19:13:12 NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 62.92.16.00.a5

(--) Feb 28 19:13:12 NVIDIA(0): Found 2 CRTCs on board

(II) Feb 28 19:13:12 NVIDIA(0): Supported display device(s): CRT-0, CRT-1, DFP-0, DFP-1, TV-0

(II) Feb 28 19:13:12 NVIDIA(0): Bus detected as PCI Express

(II) Feb 28 19:13:12 NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) Feb 28 19:13:12 NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(II) Feb 28 19:13:12 NVIDIA(0): DFP scaling is supported on this GPU

(II) Feb 28 19:13:12 NVIDIA(0): SPS  : 7

(II) Feb 28 19:13:12 NVIDIA(0): User configuration of GPU PowerMizer is not supported

(II) Feb 28 19:13:12 NVIDIA(0): 

(II) Feb 28 19:13:12 NVIDIA(0): Mode timing constraints for  : GeForce 8800 GT

(II) Feb 28 19:13:12 NVIDIA(0): Computing DPI using physical size from LG L226W (DFP-0)'s EDID

(II) Feb 28 19:13:12 NVIDIA(0):     and first mode to be programmed on LG L226W (DFP-0):

(II) Feb 28 19:13:12 NVIDIA(0):   width  : 1680 pixels  490  mm (DPI: 87)

(II) Feb 28 19:13:12 NVIDIA(0):   height : 1050 pixels  320  mm (DPI: 83)

(--) Feb 28 19:13:12 NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (87, 83); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) Feb 28 19:13:12 NVIDIA(0):     option

(==) Feb 28 19:13:12 NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) Feb 28 19:13:12 NVIDIA: Reserved 511.69 MB of virtual memory for indirect framebuffer

(II) Feb 28 19:13:12 NVIDIA:     access.

(II) Feb 28 19:13:12 NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) Feb 28 19:13:12 NVIDIA(0): kernel module enabled successfully

(II) Feb 28 19:13:12 NVIDIA(0): GPU initialized

(II) Feb 28 19:13:12 NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

(II) Feb 28 19:13:12 NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

(II) Feb 28 19:13:12 NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

(II) Feb 28 19:13:12 NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

(II) Feb 28 19:13:12 NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

(II) Feb 28 19:13:12 NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) Feb 28 19:13:12 NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) Feb 28 19:13:12 NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(II) Feb 28 19:13:12 NVIDIA(0): Interrupts enabled

(II) Feb 28 19:13:12 NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1680x1050"

(II) Feb 28 19:13:12 NVIDIA(0): First mode initialized

(II) Feb 28 19:13:12 NVIDIA(0): Using built-in logo image.

(II) Feb 28 19:13:12 NVIDIA(0): Logo is 744x537 with depth 24.

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) Feb 28 19:13:12 NVIDIA(0): Initialized OpenGL Acceleration

(II) Feb 28 19:13:12 NVIDIA(0): Visuals set up

(II) Feb 28 19:13:12 NVIDIA(0): Pixmap depths set up

(II) Feb 28 19:13:12 NVIDIA(0): GLX visuals set up

(II) Feb 28 19:13:12 NVIDIA(0): Framebuffer set up

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

(II) Feb 28 19:13:12 NVIDIA(0): Initialized X Rendering Acceleration

(II) Feb 28 19:13:12 NVIDIA(0): Composite wrapper disabled.

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Feb 28 19:13:12 NVIDIA(0): Default colormap initialized.

(II) Feb 28 19:13:12 NVIDIA(0): Palette loaded

(II) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(II) Loading extension XINERAMA

(II) Feb 28 19:13:12 NVIDIA(0): Screen initialization complete

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 2.3.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event6"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device G15 Keyboard G15 Keyboard

(**) G15 Keyboard G15 Keyboard: always reports core events

(**) G15 Keyboard G15 Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

(II) G15 Keyboard G15 Keyboard: Found keys

(II) G15 Keyboard G15 Keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "G15 Keyboard G15 Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Gaming Keyboard

(**) Gaming Keyboard: always reports core events

(**) Gaming Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) Gaming Keyboard: Found keys

(II) Gaming Keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Gaming Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Gaming Keyboard

(**) Gaming Keyboard: always reports core events

(**) Gaming Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) Gaming Keyboard: Found keys

(II) Gaming Keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Gaming Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: always reports core events

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found 12 mouse buttons

(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found relative axes

(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Configuring as mouse

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found relative axes

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: initialized for relative axes.

(II) Power Button: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Power Button: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) G15 Keyboard G15 Keyboard: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Gaming Keyboard: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Gaming Keyboard: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

```

I will include make.conf as well as dmesg and other things if needed, when I can.

Here is a video at Youtube of what happens sometimes during the black screen activity.

Other times, there is nothing visible until the end, or the screen may just stay black and the system will become unresponsive requiring me to do a "hard-reset" via the reset or power switch of the computer...

I think that's it for now.

Thanks. ^^

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Chiitoo,

Welcome to Gentoo.

The first rule of building a stable gentoo system is build on what you have and do it in such a way that you can back out changes when it breaks.

That way you can always go back to a working system.

Please don't use the drivers from the nVidia site directly.  Portage often patches the 'shim' code that is the glue between the binary blob and the outside world. You won't get these patches unless you use emerge nvidia-drivers.

The build log is not very useful for debugging unless you have a build problem, which is not the case here. The file  /var/log/Xorg.0.log is what we need to see - all of it, there should be much more than what you posted. Please post it in line between code tags, so the formatting is preserved. We prefer that over pastebin as your file is preserved for others to learn from, pastebins tend to evaporate quite quickly.

In line with rule 1, please rename your xorg.config to xorg.config.nvida then 

```
emerge -1 xf86-video-nv
```

 and start Xorg with no configure file at all. It should just work.

If you want to keep the nv driver up to date as a fallback, which is a good idea anyway, add it to your VIDEO_CARDS setting in /etc/make.conf

When X works with nv, its time to move up to nVidia.

----------

## Chiitoo

Thank you!

And yes, I know that the post was not good. I figured it has Xorg.0.log etc. "merged" so it seemed like a good idea while I was in haste. Should never do things like that heh.

The closing code marker was cut off due to the length so yeah, that was messy. D;

Anyways, should be a bit better now.

I tried the drivers via portage first but it just wouldn't work (might've been due to the hal thingy? ~facepalm~), and I tried without the xorg.conf as well etc. but it wouldn't work either.

I don't actually remember if I tried the drivers via Portage after I rebuilt stuff so I gotta try that indeed...

Thanks again for the swift reply. ^^

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Chiitoo,

Do what I asked first.

How are you starting Xorg?  with startx or X ?

The former runs the default xinitrc, which uses twm to draw three xterms and a clock - you will get error messages about twm, xterm and xclock missing is you don't have them.

The latter runs X and waits for you to tell it what to do.

Ctlr-Alt-Backspace should kill Xorg regardless.

----------

## Chiitoo

Yeah, starting with startx as it was how it would start KDE on the other machine I got it up and running the first time. Don't really know what went wrong since I did everything pretty much the same way.

I was assuming something like that indeed.

That I don't have the things it would run as default but like I said, I did everything like before, I think, so why is it not starting the XSESSION="KDE-4" like before?

And no, even after adding the cltr-alt-backspace command it wont take it if/when it locks up. :S

Either way, looking into it further will probably need to wait until tomorrow or so as it is this same computer we're dealing with (dual-booting XP) and I've got some stuff to do. ^^;

Quite anxious on seeing how I will be able to run the apps I casually use as it would be quite nice to be able to ditch the windows for good as I don't really need many things anyways.

Thanks again!

Bear with me for a bit, I am learning. ^^;

----------

## gentoo_newguy

Hi i seem to be having the same problem. 

Im not able to start X.

I have a brand new build portage is up to date. 

When i try to start x there are no screens found.

When i run 

```
Xorg -configure
```

It seems to start to load but then freezes.

. Im not able to control alt backspace it dose not work. 

I have emerged nvidia-drivers 

and have the line VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" in my make.conf 

I have only just started using gentoo again. 

And X seems to have changed ab bit. 

I have noticed xorgcfg has also gone. 

Can anyone help ?

----------

## whiteghost

gentoo_newguy wrote

 *Quote:*   

>  When i run
> 
> Code:
> 
> Xorg -configure 

 

try 

```
nvidia-xconfig
```

----------

## cach0rr0

 *gentoo_newguy wrote:*   

> Hi i seem to be having the same problem. 
> 
> Im not able to start X.
> 
> I have a brand new build portage is up to date. 
> ...

 

IIRC, doesn't the nvidia-drivers package include a utility for generating an xorg.conf file? 

ALSO: ctrl+alt+backspace is disabled by default in X now. 

You can either do your X tests with the -retro switch, or hit ALT+SysRq+K to kill X.

----------

## gentoo_newguy

Thank you so much for your reply. 

Im still having problems. Although using the tool does not freeze my stem. 

Where is log file stored for when i try and start x so i can upload ?

I think when i tried to emerge x and gnome it may have missed a few packages. 

I have tried running revdep-rebuild but nothing is missing.

I have also just emerged xterm and it now loads x but im still missing packages. 

Is there away to complety reinstall all paclages required for gnome-light and xorg-server ?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

gentoo_newguy,

Until Xorg works, gnome cannot start as gnome uses Xorg. So lets look at your Xorg log.

Its at /var/log/Xorg.0.log please post it all.

The log tells what Xorg did when it started.

----------

## gentoo_newguy

Neddy My X is starting now after i emerged xterm. 

What im saying is im defiantly missing packages.

revdep-rebuild did not pick up that xterm and the clock were missing.

I emerged them and the desktop loaded.

now when i start x i get the 3 screens and the little clock in the corner. 

My mouse and keyboard do not work when X starts. 

Also i have my session set to gnome in the rc.conf 

and i have also done 

echo "exec gnome-session" > ~/.xinitrc

My gnome desktop does not load. 

Im so out of touch with Gentoo. 

Everything seems to have changed

----------

## whiteghost

 *gentoo_newguy wrote:*   

> Neddy My X is starting now after i emerged xterm. 
> 
> What im saying is im defiantly missing packages.
> 
> revdep-rebuild did not pick up that xterm and the clock were missing.
> ...

 

xterm and the clock are not installed default anymore.

when using nvidia-drivers configure X using:

```
 nvidia-xconfig
```

gnome-light is not a full gnome so you will have to install some more things.

do you have in your make.conf

```
INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"
```

```
emerge gdm -pv
```

to see if gnome displaymanager is installed.

if not install it.

```
nano -w /etc/conf.d/xdm
```

edit

```
CHECKVT=7

DISPLAYMANAGER="gdm"

NEEDS_HALD="auto"

```

```
 rc-update add dbus default

rc-update add hald default

rc-update add consolekit default 
```

emerge world -uDNpv

emerge world -uDN

restart, login as root, and type

```
 gdm 
```

hopefully you'll be in gnomeland.

this is not the only way to start gnome. it is the way i do it.

----------

## gentoo_newguy

hey man thanks for ur reply. 

I will try all this now. 

Never had problems before emerging gnome-light 

I do not have this in my conf

I also dont have this in my make.conf laptop.

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

What is this ? 

Also i like to startx from the command line. 

Do i have to install the display manager ? 

Thank u so much for your help

----------

## Chiitoo

gentoo_newguy

Do you have hal up and running?

The no-keyboard&mouse thing made me think of that...

Oh, someone just posted now before me, oh well.

Updates on my problem.

I tried again going with the xf86-video-nv drivers but the results are more or less the same.

```

X.Org X Server 1.6.5

Release Date: 2009-10-11

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux Commodorel 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Sun Feb 28 00:04:26 EET 2010 x86_64

Build Date: 28 February 2010  05:38:50PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Mar  1 11:02:24 2010

(II) Loader magic: 0xd20

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI: (0:0:1:3) 10de:0753:1019:2646 nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Co-Processor rev 162, Mem @ 0xf3f80000/524288

(--) PCI:*(0:2:0:0) 10de:0611:1682:2333 nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce 8800 GT] rev 162, Mem @ 0xfc000000/16777216, 0xc0000000/536870912, 0xfa000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000dc00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(==) Using default built-in configuration (30 lines)

(==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default nv Device 0"

      Driver   "nv"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default nv Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default nv Device 0"

   EndSection

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

      Driver   "vesa"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

   EndSection

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

      Driver   "fbdev"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

   EndSection

   Section "ServerLayout"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default Layout"

      Screen   "Builtin Default nv Screen 0"

      Screen   "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

      Screen   "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

   EndSection

(==) --- End of built-in configuration ---

(==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default nv Screen 0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default nv Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default nv Screen 0".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0" (2)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(==) FontPath set to:

   

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module glx

(II) UnloadModule: "glx"

(EE) Failed to load module "glx" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "nv"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//nv_drv.so

(II) Module nv: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 2.1.16

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

(II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

(II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) NV: driver for NVIDIA chipsets: RIVA 128, RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2,

   Unknown TNT2, Vanta, RIVA TNT2 Ultra, RIVA TNT2 Model 64,

   Aladdin TNT2, GeForce 256, GeForce DDR, Quadro, GeForce2 MX/MX 400,

   GeForce2 MX 100/200, GeForce2 Go, Quadro2 MXR/EX/Go,

   GeForce2 Integrated GPU, GeForce2 GTS, GeForce2 Ti, GeForce2 Ultra,

   Quadro2 Pro, GeForce4 MX 460, GeForce4 MX 440, GeForce4 MX 420,

   GeForce4 MX 440-SE, GeForce4 440 Go, GeForce4 420 Go,

   GeForce4 420 Go 32M, GeForce4 460 Go, Quadro4 550 XGL,

   GeForce4 440 Go 64M, Quadro NVS, Quadro4 500 GoGL,

   GeForce4 410 Go 16M, GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X,

   GeForce4 MX 440SE with AGP8X, GeForce4 MX 420 with AGP8X,

   GeForce4 MX 4000, GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 488 Go, Quadro4 580 XGL,

   Quadro4 NVS 280 SD, Quadro4 380 XGL, Quadro NVS 50 PCI,

   GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU, GeForce3,

   GeForce3 Ti 200, GeForce3 Ti 500, Quadro DCC, GeForce4 Ti 4600,

   GeForce4 Ti 4400, GeForce4 Ti 4200, Quadro4 900 XGL, Quadro4 750 XGL,

   Quadro4 700 XGL, GeForce4 Ti 4800, GeForce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X,

   GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE, GeForce4 4200 Go, Quadro4 700 GoGL,

   Quadro4 980 XGL, Quadro4 780 XGL, GeForce FX 5800 Ultra,

   GeForce FX 5800, Quadro FX 2000, Quadro FX 1000,

   GeForce FX 5600 Ultra, GeForce FX 5600, GeForce FX 5600XT,

   GeForce FX Go5600, GeForce FX Go5650, Quadro FX Go700,

   GeForce FX 5200, GeForce FX 5200 Ultra, GeForce FX 5200,

   GeForce FX 5200LE, GeForce FX Go5200, GeForce FX Go5250,

   GeForce FX 5500, GeForce FX 5100, GeForce FX Go5200 32M/64M,

   Quadro NVS 55/280 PCI, Quadro FX 500/600 PCI,

   GeForce FX Go53xx Series, GeForce FX Go5100, GeForce FX 5900 Ultra,

   GeForce FX 5900, GeForce FX 5900XT, GeForce FX 5950 Ultra,

   GeForce FX 5900ZT, Quadro FX 3000, Quadro FX 700,

   GeForce FX 5700 Ultra, GeForce FX 5700, GeForce FX 5700LE,

   GeForce FX 5700VE, GeForce FX Go5700, GeForce FX Go5700,

   Quadro FX Go1000, Quadro FX 1100, GeForce 6800 Ultra, GeForce 6800,

   GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 XE, GeForce 6800 XT, GeForce 6800 GT,

   GeForce 6800 GT, GeForce 6800 GS, GeForce 6800 XT, Quadro FX 4000,

   GeForce 6800 GS, GeForce 6800, GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 XT,

   GeForce Go 6800, GeForce Go 6800 Ultra, Quadro FX Go1400,

   Quadro FX 3450/4000 SDI, Quadro FX 1400, GeForce 6600 GT,

   GeForce 6600, GeForce 6600 LE, GeForce 6600 VE, GeForce Go 6600,

   GeForce 6610 XL, GeForce Go 6600 TE/6200 TE, GeForce 6700 XL,

   GeForce Go 6600, GeForce Go 6600 GT, Quadro NVS 440, Quadro FX 550,

   Quadro FX 550, Quadro FX 540, GeForce 6200, GeForce 6500,

   GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM), GeForce 6200SE TurboCache(TM),

   GeForce 6200 LE, GeForce Go 6200, Quadro NVS 285, GeForce Go 6400,

   GeForce Go 6200, GeForce Go 6400, GeForce 6250, GeForce 7100 GS,

   GeForce 6800, GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 GT, GeForce 6800 XT,

   GeForce 6200, GeForce 6200 A-LE, GeForce 7800 GTX, GeForce 7800 GTX,

   GeForce 7800 GT, GeForce 7800 GS, GeForce 7800 SLI, GeForce Go 7800,

   GeForce Go 7800 GTX, Quadro FX 4500, GeForce 7350 LE,

   GeForce 7300 LE, GeForce 7300 SE, GeForce Go 7200, GeForce Go 7300,

   GeForce Go 7400, GeForce Go 7400 GS, Quadro NVS 110M,

   Quadro NVS 120M, Quadro FX 350M, GeForce 7500 LE, Quadro FX 350,

   GeForce 7300 GS, GeForce 7650 GS, GeForce 7600 GT, GeForce 7600 GS,

   GeForce 7300 GT, GeForce 7600 LE, GeForce 7300 GT, GeForce Go 7700,

   GeForce Go 7600, GeForce Go 7600 GT, Quadro NVS 300M,

   GeForce Go 7900 SE, Quadro FX 550M, Quadro FX 560, GeForce 7900 GTX,

   GeForce 7900 GT, GeForce 7900 GS, GeForce 7950 GX2, GeForce 7950 GX2,

   GeForce 7950 GT, GeForce Go 7950 GTX, GeForce Go 7900 GS,

   GeForce Go 7900 GTX, Quadro FX 2500M, Quadro FX 1500M,

   Quadro FX 5500, Quadro FX 3500, Quadro FX 1500, Quadro FX 4500 X2,

   GeForce 6150, GeForce 6150 LE, GeForce 6100, GeForce Go 6150,

   Quadro NVS 210S / NVIDIA GeForce 6150LE, GeForce Go 6100,

   GeForce 6150SE, GeForce 6100 nForce 405, GeForce 6100 nForce 400,

   GeForce 6100 nForce 420, GeForce 8800 GTX, GeForce 8800 GTS,

   GeForce 8800 Ultra, Quadro FX 5600, Quadro FX 4600, GeForce 8600 GTS,

   GeForce 8600 GT, GeForce 8600 GT, GeForce 8600 GS, GeForce 8400 GS,

   GeForce 9500M GS, GeForce 8600M GT, GeForce 9650M GS,

   GeForce 8700M GT, Quadro FX 370, Quadro NVS 320M, Quadro FX 570M,

   Quadro FX 1600M, Quadro FX 570, Quadro FX 1700, GeForce 8400 SE,

   GeForce 8500 GT, GeForce 8400 GS, GeForce 8300 GS, GeForce 8400 GS,

   GeForce 8600M GS, GeForce 8400M GT, GeForce 8400M GS,

   GeForce 8400M G, Quadro NVS 140M, Quadro NVS 130M, Quadro NVS 135M,

   GeForce 9400 GT, Quadro FX 360M, GeForce 9300M G, Quadro NVS 290,

   GeForce GTX 295, GeForce GTX 280, GeForce GTX 260, GeForce GTX 285,

   GeForce GTX 275, GeForce GTX 295, Quadro CX, Quadro FX 5800,

   Quadro FX 4800, Quadro FX 3800, GeForce 8800 GTS 512,

   GeForce 9800 GT, GeForce 8800 GT, GeForce 9800 GX2, GeForce 9800 GT,

   GeForce 8800 GS, GeForce GTS 240, GeForce 9800M GTX,

   GeForce 8800M GTS, GeForce GTX 280M, GeForce 9800M GT,

   GeForce 8800M GTX, GeForce 8800 GS, GeForce 9600 GSO,

   GeForce 8800 GT, GeForce 9800 GTX, GeForce 9800 GTX+,

   GeForce 9800 GT, GeForce GTS 250, GeForce 9800M GTX,

   GeForce GTX 260M, Quadro FX 3700, Quadro FX 3600M, Quadro FX 2800M,

   Quadro FX 3700M, Quadro FX 3800M, GeForce 9600 GT, GeForce 9600 GS,

   GeForce 9600 GSO 512, GeForce GT 130, GeForce GT 140,

   GeForce 9800M GTS, GeForce 9700M GTS, GeForce 9800M GS,

   GeForce 9800M GTS, Quadro FX 1800, Quadro FX 2700M, GeForce 9500 GT,

   GeForce 9400 GT, GeForce 9500 GT, GeForce 9500 GS, GeForce GT 120,

   GeForce 9600M GT, GeForce 9600M GS, GeForce 9600M GT,

   GeForce 9700M GT, GeForce 9500M G, GeForce 9650M GT, GeForce GT 130M,

   GeForce 9500 GT, Quadro FX 380, Quadro FX 580, Quadro FX 1700M,

   Quadro FX 770M, GeForce 9300 GE, GeForce 9300 GS, GeForce 8400 GS,

   GeForce 9300M GS, GeForce G100, GeForce 9200M GS, GeForce 9300M GS,

   Quadro NVS 150M, Quadro NVS 160M, GeForce G 105M, GeForce G 103M,

   Quadro NVS 420, Quadro FX 370 LP, Quadro NVS 450, Quadro NVS 295,

   GeForce GT 220, GeForce 210, GeForce GT 230M, GeForce GT 240M,

   GeForce G210, GeForce 205, GeForce 310, GeForce 210, GeForce 310,

   GeForce G210M, Quadro FX 380 LP, GeForce GT 240, GeForce GTS 260M,

   GeForce GTS 250M

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02@00:00:0

(--) NV: Found NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT at 02@00:00:0

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) NV(0): Initializing int10

(II) NV(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) NV(0): Console is VGA mode 0x169

(II) NV(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Builtin Default nv Screen 0" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

(==) NV(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NV(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NV(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NV(0): Using hardware cursor

(==) NV(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) NV(0): MMIO registers mapped at 0x7fe086c48000

(WW) NV(0): BAR1 is > 256 MB, which is probably wrong.  Clamping to 256 MB.

(--) NV(0): Total video RAM: 512.0 MB

(--) NV(0):       BAR1 size: 256.0 MB

(--) NV(0):   Mapped memory: 256.0 MB

(II) NV(0): Linear framebuffer mapped at 0x7fe076c48000

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Module "i2c" already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(--) NV(0): Connector map:

(--) NV(0):   Bus 0 -> DAC1

(--) NV(0):   Bus 0 -> SOR0

(--) NV(0):   Bus 1 -> DAC2

(--) NV(0):   Bus 1 -> SOR1

(--) NV(0): Load detection: 312

(II) NV(0): I2C bus "I2C0" initialized.

(II) NV(0): Output VGA1 has no monitor section

(II) NV(0): Output DVI0 has no monitor section

(II) NV(0): I2C bus "I2C1" initialized.

(II) NV(0): Output VGA2 has no monitor section

(II) NV(0): Output DVI1 has no monitor section

(II) NV(0): Probing for EDID on I2C bus 0...

(II) NV(0): I2C device "I2C0:E-EDID segment register" registered at address 0x60.

(II) NV(0): I2C device "I2C0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(--) NV(0): DDC detected a DFP:

(II) NV(0): Manufacturer: GSM  Model: 566b  Serial#: 63136

(II) NV(0): Year: 2007  Week: 6

(II) NV(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) NV(0): Digital Display Input

(II) NV(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 49  vert.: 32

(II) NV(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) NV(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off

(II) NV(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) NV(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) NV(0): redX: 0.635 redY: 0.342   greenX: 0.292 greenY: 0.611

(II) NV(0): blueX: 0.147 blueY: 0.070   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) NV(0): Supported established timings:

(II) NV(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) NV(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) NV(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) NV(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) NV(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) NV(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) NV(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) NV(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) NV(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) NV(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) NV(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) NV(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) NV(0): Supported standard timings:

(II) NV(0): #0: hsize: 1440  vsize 900  refresh: 60  vid: 149

(II) NV(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) NV(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

(II) NV(0): #3: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) NV(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) NV(0): clock: 119.0 MHz   Image Size:  474 x 296 mm

(II) NV(0): h_active: 1680  h_sync: 1728  h_sync_end 1760 h_blank_end 1840 h_border: 0

(II) NV(0): v_active: 1050  v_sync: 1053  v_sync_end 1059 v_blanking: 1080 v_border: 0

(II) NV(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) NV(0): clock: 146.2 MHz   Image Size:  474 x 296 mm

(II) NV(0): h_active: 1680  h_sync: 1784  h_sync_end 1960 h_blank_end 2240 h_border: 0

(II) NV(0): v_active: 1050  v_sync: 1053  v_sync_end 1059 v_blanking: 1089 v_border: 0

(II) NV(0): Ranges: V min: 56 V max: 75 Hz, H min: 28 H max: 83 kHz, PixClock max 150 MHz

(II) NV(0): Monitor name: L226W

(II) NV(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) NV(0):    00ffffffffffff001e6d6b56a0f60000

(II) NV(0):    06110103ea312078eaaec5a2574a9c25

(II) NV(0):    125054a76b80950081808140714f0101

(II) NV(0):    0101010101017c2e90a0601a1e403020

(II) NV(0):    3600da281100001a21399030621a2740

(II) NV(0):    68b03600da281100001c000000fd0038

(II) NV(0):    4b1c530f000a202020202020000000fc

(II) NV(0):    004c32323657200a20202020202000c4

(--) NV(0): Trying load detection on VGA1 ... nothing.

(II) NV(0): EDID vendor "GSM", prod id 22123

(II) NV(0): Probing for EDID on I2C bus 1...

(II) NV(0): I2C device "I2C1:E-EDID segment register" registered at address 0x60.

(II) NV(0): I2C device "I2C1:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) NV(0):   ... none found

(--) NV(0): Trying load detection on VGA2 ... nothing.

(II) NV(0): Output VGA1 disconnected

(II) NV(0): Output DVI0 connected

(II) NV(0): Output VGA2 disconnected

(II) NV(0): Output DVI1 disconnected

(II) NV(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

(II) NV(0): Output DVI0 using initial mode 1680x1050

(--) NV(0): Virtual size is 1680x1680 (pitch 1792)

(**) NV(0):  Driver mode "1680x1050": 119.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.7 kHz, 59.9 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x59.9  119.00  1680 1728 1760 1840  1050 1053 1059 1080 +hsync -vsync (64.7 kHz)

(**) NV(0):  Driver mode "1680x1050": 146.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 65.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x60.0  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 -hsync +vsync (65.3 kHz)

(**) NV(0):  Driver mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x75.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)

(**) NV(0):  Driver mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

(**) NV(0):  Driver mode "1440x900": 88.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 55.5 kHz, 59.9 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1440x900"x59.9   88.75  1440 1488 1520 1600  900 903 909 926 +hsync -vsync (55.5 kHz)

(**) NV(0):  Driver mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x960"x60.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

(**) NV(0):  Driver mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1152x864"x75.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)

(**) NV(0):  Driver mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"x75.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

(**) NV(0):  Driver mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(**) NV(0):  Driver mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "832x624"x74.6   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

(**) NV(0):  Driver mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

(**) NV(0):  Driver mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(**) NV(0):  Driver mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

(**) NV(0):  Driver mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

(**) NV(0):  Driver mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 59.9 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(**) NV(0):  Driver mode "720x400": 28.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "720x400"x70.1   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

(==) NV(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.2.1

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(--) NV(0): 212.51 MB available for offscreen pixmaps

(II) NV(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

   Solid Lines

   Scanline Image Writes

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      32 256x256 slots

      16 512x512 slots

(==) NV(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NV(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) NV(0): DPMS enabled

(II) NV(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) NV(0): Setting screen physical size to 474 x 296

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 2.3.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event6"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device G15 Keyboard G15 Keyboard

(**) G15 Keyboard G15 Keyboard: always reports core events

(**) G15 Keyboard G15 Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

(II) G15 Keyboard G15 Keyboard: Found keys

(II) G15 Keyboard G15 Keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "G15 Keyboard G15 Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Gaming Keyboard

(**) Gaming Keyboard: always reports core events

(**) Gaming Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) Gaming Keyboard: Found keys

(II) Gaming Keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Gaming Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Gaming Keyboard

(**) Gaming Keyboard: always reports core events

(**) Gaming Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) Gaming Keyboard: Found keys

(II) Gaming Keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Gaming Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: always reports core events

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found 12 mouse buttons

(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found relative axes

(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Configuring as mouse

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found relative axes

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: initialized for relative axes.

(II) Power Button: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Power Button: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) G15 Keyboard G15 Keyboard: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Gaming Keyboard: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Gaming Keyboard: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

```

(EE) Failed to load module "glx" (module does not exist, 0)

This, and one other, can't remember which, was fixed by re-emerging xorg-server.

Also, here my most current make.conf, as simple as it is. I'm have a feeling I've completely forgotten to use some crucial USE flags or something...

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

USE="mmx sse sse2 kde nvidia gtk X -ipv6 nvidia hal"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/ http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/ "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse"

```

Also something I forgot to mention about the lockups when sometimes commencing startx.

Sometimes, even after doing a "hard-reset" on the system, the screen would still be frozen and by frozen, I mean completely unresponsive to the extent that it would not turn off from the power switch, instead I had to unplug the power cord. O.o

Thanks! :]

----------

## gentoo_newguy

Hal is up and running my friend. 

Still no keyboard and mouse.

----------

## whiteghost

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse

x11-misc/xkeyboard-config

x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard

check to see if you have these drivers. 

laptop may need synaptics

----------

## gentoo_newguy

Laptop is running fine 

Its my pc that aint working. 

Cheers il check and get back to you.

----------

## gentoo_newguy

Ok very strange all the packages are installed. 

Rebooted my machine i can log into gnome. 

I have no nvidia splash screen and my mouse does not work still. 

Keyboard seems to be working .

Also very strange problem my Applications on my gnome menu has nothing in it it does not drop down or anything the other on the menu are working fine. 

What is happening . 

I do not understand this is a fresh install ?

Guys thanks for all your help im determined to make this work

----------

## whiteghost

you have used gnome light before?

i ended up installing almost every gnome package except evolution when i tried gnome light.

usb mouse?

please post lspci -k and 

/usr/src/linux/.config

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Chiitoo,

Your log shows that Xorg started, found nothing to and quit.

It looks like you don't have a window manager for X to run.  Try the following:-

```
emerge twm xclock xterm av
```

then startx again.

You should find that those packages are all flagged as [  N  ] meaning New.

They are not installed by default any more as they are seldom used but they are good for testing.

----------

## gentoo_newguy

Guys thanks for your reply. 

Yeh i have gnome-light on to machines at home and my laptop . 

All working fine and all i had to was emerge gnome-light X alsa dbus hal everything works pretty smooth. But my new machine im still having trouble. 

Neddy X is starting now and im greeted with the gnome desktop just my Applications on the start menu h are missing. 

The mouse still does not work. 

Whiteghost i am using a usb mouse you are correct .

.

----------

## gentoo_newguy

Guys thanks for your reply. 

Yeh i have gnome-light on to machines at home and my laptop . 

All working fine and all i had to was emerge gnome-light X alsa dbus hal everything works pretty smooth. But my new machine im still having trouble. 

Neddy X is starting now and im greeted with the gnome desktop just my Applications on the start menu has nothing in it.

Places and system are how they usually are.

The mouse still does not work. 

Whiteghost i am using a usb mouse you are correct .

```

localhost ~ # lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT880 Ultra/PT894 Host Bridge

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 0308

00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT894 Host Bridge

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 1308

00:00.2 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT894 Host Bridge

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 2308

00:00.3 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT890 Host Bridge

00:00.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT894 Host Bridge

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 4308

00:00.5 PIC: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT894 I/O APIC Interrupt Controller

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 5308

00:00.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT894 Host Bridge

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237/VX700 PCI Bridge

00:02.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT890 PCI to PCI Bridge Controller

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:0f.0 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. Device 5372

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 5372

   Kernel driver in use: sata_via

00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 07)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation K7VT2/K7VT6 motherboard

   Kernel driver in use: VIA_IDE

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev b0)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation K7VT6

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev b0)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation K7VT6

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev b0)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation K7VT6

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev b0)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation K7VT6

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 90)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation K7VT6 motherboard

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237S PCI to ISA Bridge

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 3372

00:11.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8251 Ultra VLINK Controller

   Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. Device 337e

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 7c)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation K7VT6 motherboard

   Kernel driver in use: via-rhine

00:13.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A Host Bridge

00:13.1 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A PCI to PCI Bridge

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8500 GT] (rev a1)

   Kernel driver in use: nvidia

   Kernel modules: nvidia

80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 0888

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

localhost ~ # 

```

Kernel conf 

http://pastebin.com/hYZa1vpe

.

----------

## VoidMage

While probably unrelated, drivers for 00:0f.0 and 00:0f.1 suggest you should migrate to

pure libata setup. You seem to already have correct drivers selected, simply deselect old ones.

----------

## gentoo_newguy

Which ones do i need to change ? 

This is really confusing is that not to do with my ide dvd drive ? 

Still my mouse is not working . 

And why does my gnome menu having no applications ? 

I emerged firefox and nothing i can just click the menu. 

Normally i have a standard set off applications when i emerge gnome-light

----------

## gentoo_newguy

Ok there seems to be some sort of bug that is messing up the gnome menus. 

I have found there are to fixes but which one should i choose. 

```
Due to bug #256614, you might loose icons in applications menus.

If you use a login manager, please re-select your session.

If you use startx and have no .xinitrc, just export XSESSION=Gnome.

If you use startx and have .xinitrc, export XDG_MENU_PREFIX=gnome-. 
```

Another Option 

```

Thanks for pointing me in the right direction, this was getting annoying.

I’m running Gentoo and I had the same problem you described, but for me I had to run

ln -s /etc/xdg/menus/gnome-applications.menu ./applications.menu

after remmoving applications.menu before anything reappeared.
```

Another option i found 

```
cd /etc/xdg/menus/

sudo cp gnome-applications.menu applications.menu
```

I currently just type start x to login into gnome. 

How would I tell if im using xinitrc or not ? 

Also i still cant get my mouse working .

----------

## NeddySeagoon

gentoo_newguy,

Options 2 or 3 work, they both rename your gnome-applications.menu to applications.menu which is what gnome looks for now.

----------

## gentoo_newguy

Neddy thanks ur a real start on the Gentoo forums. 

I cant try till i get home. 

Also about xinitrc how would i no if im using it ? 

All so what is its purpose if u dont mind me asking ? 

Any ideas whats happening with my mouse ?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

gentoo_newguy,

You use .xinitrc (that dot is important) if you use startx to run Xorg after logging in at a console.

Every user has their own ~/.xinitrc which is the file that tells Xorg what to do when it starts.

There is a system wide xinitrc which is invoked if the users .xinitrc is missing.

The system wide xinitrc runs twm, with three xterms and a xclock, so you need those programs installed.

If you use a graphical log in, xinitrc and the users ~/.xinitrc are not used.

----------

## gentoo_newguy

Neddy ur a star. 

It helps alot more when understanding the system. 

So if i was to use a graphical login  in the future would it override my .xinitrc like kind of just ignore the file ?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

gentoo_newguy,

Thats correct.

----------

## Chiitoo

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Chiitoo,
> 
> Your log shows that Xorg started, found nothing to and quit.
> 
> It looks like you don't have a window manager for X to run.  Try the following:-
> ...

 

This is exactly what I was assuming myself, was just confuddled as to why it wouldn't kick KDE off.

So I confirmed that it runs the clock and terminals after my previous post and was even more lost.

But today I remembered that with the other computer, I had followed a different guide briefly in addition to the one at the Gentoo documentation collection.

Namely this one: Gentoo Linux KDE Install

So I tried to do the following part from that guide:

```

...

# su <user>                                           (Test it as non-root user)

$ echo "exec startkde" > ~/.xinitrc                        (Configure X startup)

$ source /etc/profile                              (Update the system variables)

$ startx                                                             (Start KDE)

...

```

And here I am, typing into the KDE desktop.   :Cool: 

I'm guessing it was the (Configure X startup) I was missing. >.<

Anyways, I guess my problem(s) is/are solved, for now...   :Laughing: 

Thanks again and keep up the good work!

Kind Regards,

The Noob Unlimited

----------

## Chiitoo

After a quick test on some applications, one gives mirrored graphics which are really messed up (a Linux app), and another one, via Wine opens the installer but after choosing language, crashes.

I then tried with the nVidia drivers. The first one did the same but the second one wouldn't even give the "crash-message-in-the-box" but just dies after choosing the language.

When ran via terminal, both spill out this:

```

Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has version 190.42,

but this NVIDIA driver component has version 190.53.  Please make

sure that the kernel module and all NVIDIA driver components

have the same version.

```

Awfully resembles the problem with the 96 VS 173 drivers I mentioned in the initial post.

I guess I'm missing some basics on un-installing things haha...

Also:

```

err:winediag:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo Direct rendering is disabled, most likely your OpenGL drivers haven't been installed correctly

```

But yeah, got the Xorg-KDE thingy sorted so this doesn't really fit into this thread anymore and it's a good start to journey onward. ^^

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Chiitoo,

The nvidia-drivers install two main componets

a kernel module

a graphics driver for Xorg.

Both parts must be the same version ... your error states 

```
the NVIDIA kernel module has version 190.42,

but this NVIDIA driver component has version 190.53
```

This happens when you update the nvidia-driver after Xorg has started, then restart Xorg.

The old kernel module is left in RAM.

You need to 

```
modprobe -r nvidia
```

before restarting Xorg to remove the old kernel memory from RAM, so the new one is loaded.

A reboot does the same thing but takes longer.

If you really have two different versions installed,

```
emerge -1 nvidia-drivers
```

and reboot.

----------

## Chiitoo

That's what I figured as well.

Seems I really suck at handling them modules. ; ;

I did my best in removing previous versions etc. and tried your commands as well but nothing changed. O.o

Been a bit frozen as of late, this project, as my new MOBO was faulty and got it replaced and the one after that did the exact same seemingly random freeze so I'm back to a previous MOBO again.

Now, I built the Kernel again for this MOBO, trying out Genkernel and manual configuration but either way, I have no networking. It wont recognize eth0 and yawns about them evil modules. This really confuddles me as I was using the configuration the LiveCD uses, for Genkernel, and eth0 works fine when the LiveCD is fired up.

Since eth0 is dead I couldn't really try fixing the graphics card modules issue but I guess I'll look into it some time soon, if I can gather the motivation.

Something else that changed: I now have sound, which I previously did not (Creative X-FI - Xtreme Gamer card). ó.ò

Regards,

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Chiitoo,

Run lspci and post either all of it, or just the lines that mention Ethernet

----------

## Chiitoo

NeddySeagoon,

I can't do it right away now to get the detailed info but as I ran it while testing things out, I remember it listing Realtek ~numbers~ blah blah and Marvell Gigabit blah blah on the same line...

I even tried to enable support for those in-the-kernel as in, not as modules but that did nothing as far as I can tell.

I'll try to get to it soon'ish.

Dank je!

----------

## Chiitoo

OK I guess I was thinking of a different machine with the Marvell controller but anyways...

Here's what I get at boot:

```

* Starting eth0

*   Configuration not set for eth0 - assuming DHCP

*   Bringing up eth0

*     dhcp

*       network interface eth0 does not exist

*       Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)

* ERROR:  cannot start netmount as net.eth0 could not start

* Starting local ...

```

That Configuration not set for eth0 - assuming DHCP part seems weird since I think I told it to use DHCP when I configured it the first time...

Here's the lspci output:

```

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

```

Alos confirmed that it indeed works just fine when booted via LiveCD so I'm assuming I'm missing something really simple here. >.<

That's about it, for now I guess.

Kind Regards,

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Chiitoo,

You need the Realtek 8169 gigabit ethernet support  in your kernel.

The error message means kernel support is not loaded, not compiled, or both.

Try 

```
modprobe r8169
```

if that works, your network module was loaded, if not, remake your kernel.

If the modprobe succeeds, 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

will start your network.

Network modules are one of the few classes that are not auto loaded very well at the moment.

----------

## Chiitoo

NeddySeagoon,

Sorry for the delay, been preoccupied with other things.

Indeed it does not find the module r8169 even after trying to make the kernel again, as previously, with the 8169 suppoer in the kernel, or as a module, it does not find it. Probably just doing something wrong here heh.

I've been using this when trying things out:

```

make && make modules_install

```

What puzzles me the most, is that it works like any other time with the LiveCD, but not when using the kernel with supposedly the same set-up.

Going to try some more things out soon.

Thanks again~

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Chiitoo,

Those commands build the kernel and install its modules but they do not install the kernel itself.

You still need to to 

```
mount /boot

cp arch/x86/boot/bzImage /boot/<kernel_name>
```

Its a good idea to choose a new <kernel_name> every time in case you new kernel fails to boot, then you can boot another one.

If you follow this process, you also need to add a new boot stanza to grub.conf to boot the new kernel.

When you do reboot into your new kernel, do 

```
uname -a
```

and check the date and time. Thats the build date and time of the running kernel.  Its a quick check to see if you are running the kernel you think you are

----------

## Chiitoo

NeddySeagoon,

Yeah, forgot to mention copying the image to boot and I've tried several different names indeed to make sure it boots the right one etc. and to have the old one as a "safe-boot" option.

I'll check the time&date next time I boot to it, thank you!

----------

## Chiitoo

Hello, it has been a while.

Been meaning to give some sort of a conclusion for this, I gave up on that motherboard due to different reasons but I want to thank you again for the help.

It was not for naught, that is for certain!

I now have some new problems, though, which I will post about in a dedicated thread. ;^^

Thank you once again.

Edit:

Found the answer in an old thread, posted by you heh!

Thank you~

----------

